# Synthroid



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my doctor and she is changing my dose from 125 to 112. ( synthroid) is that a big deal?? the reason is because my tsh is out if range. 
I asked about my t3 being very low but she said its still in range and just wait until next months blood work.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It is a big deal because you should be dosing off FT-4 and FT-3.

If it were me I would not make the change.

Call your doctor back and tell them you are not changing. Start looking for another doctor who is willing to dose you on your Free's. They are out there - you may have to go to several before you find one.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Mac check these resources for a doctor in your area; http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/

I agree with Lovlkn. Dosing by TSH, especially without a thyroid, is just going to cause you problems. Find someone who understands that.


----------

